# YouPic? To pic, or not to pic, that is the question.



## navidrazazi (Nov 25, 2010)

I have choosen some friends and contact here in this forum that I have personally invited to preview a new project of mine, YouPic. YouPic is a real-time picture sharing site that connects you and your pictures to the world.

I need some friendly feedback, so please Sign Up, and upload some pictures in different places around the world, Test the site and click around and if you feel like being really nice, you can send me some feedback about the new project. Please check it out. Its Free and its non commercial. YouPic

YouPic


----------

